# Why is my name brown?



## Iron Sky (Feb 22, 2011)

So, my roommate pointed out that for some reason my name shows up brown for both of us when we log onto ENWorld. What does it mean?

If I go to the main page, I see about 10-12 other people online with brown names and I'm not sure what the pattern is...


----------



## weem (Feb 22, 2011)

You're Mr. Brown.

And no, you can't be Mr. Purple... some guy on some other job is Mr. Purple.

You're Mr. Brown.


----------



## Iron Sky (Feb 22, 2011)

And you're Mr. Gray. Why is your name gray?


----------



## fba827 (Feb 22, 2011)

Iron Sky said:


> So, my roommate pointed out that for some reason my name shows up brown for both of us when we log onto ENWorld. What does it mean?
> 
> If I go to the main page, I see about 10-12 other people online with brown names and I'm not sure what the pattern is...




it has to do with your subscription level here on enworld.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not brown and grey - it's copper and silver!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2011)

Says Mr. Green...mine looks like neither...maybe a hybrid of copper and silver?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Says Mr. Green...mine looks like neither...maybe a hybrid of copper and silver?




You have to choose to have it display as such in your settings.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine is GOLD even though I'm not a supporter...


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2011)

Morrus said:


> You have to choose to have it display as such in your settings.




Hmmm, I'm computer illiterate apparently. I didn't see it under Edit your Details or Customize Profile. Could someone help out a poor, unfortunate soul?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2011)

It's under "Group Memberships".

Yeah, I know.  I don't design this stuff!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 23, 2011)

test

So now I am apparently a member of a super-powerful cabal here on Enworld. Cool!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2011)

success?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 23, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Mine is GOLD even though I'm not a supporter...




Well, it is winter, so that may not be gold beside the driveway.....


----------



## Morrus (Feb 23, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Mine is GOLD even though I'm not a supporter...




Nope, that's just yellow!


----------

